# Help! What Is It And What Is It Worth?



## Brian R. (Mar 23, 2016)

I have an opportunity to buy this wood rim bike. The seller doesn't know what it is or what it's worth and neither do I. It's missing its head badge and rear fender. The seller cannot find any markings on it. The chainwheel seems to be a pattern of five clovers but it's hard to tell. What make is it? About what year is it? What is it worth as found? What would it be worth restored? Any help or insight is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## locomotion (Mar 23, 2016)

that's a 20's (maybe 10's) Crown, the cut-outs in the BB is a giveaway


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 23, 2016)

With a nice Fauber chain ring and one good pedal. 
Worth something to someone, but probably not a lot in my opinion.


----------



## locomotion (Mar 23, 2016)

yes they all come with a Fauber chain ring, serial should be stamped under the BB (X#####)   and there should be a tiny number stamped on the left side of frame close to the seat post

probably worth far less than your Flo-Cycle find Brian


----------



## bombollis (Mar 23, 2016)

I have a correct crown badge for it. If the buyer is interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice find.
My Gendron has the same Fauber chainring and BB.......the first pic was taken before I removed the Oliver green paint.
Todd


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks Max - a huge help, and thanks everyone else too. I've had one opinion of $50; any other opinions on value?


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 24, 2016)

bombollis said:


> I have a correct crown badge for it. If the buyer is interested
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for the offer. I tried to send you a note via private message but couldn't locate the send button!
In case I buy this bike, how much would you need for the head badge?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2016)

Brian R. said:


> Thanks Max - a huge help, and thanks everyone else too. I've had one opinion of $50; any other opinions on value?




*$50 *???? at least add a 0! ($500+)


----------



## locomotion (Mar 24, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> Nice find.
> My Gendron has the same Fauber chainring and BB.......the first pic was taken before I removed the Oliver green paint.
> Todd
> 
> ...




oh nice Gendron, didn't know they had the same cutouts in the BB
a pictures and measurements of the badge holes would help
but your Gendron has a different frame geometry, the top tube mostly


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 2, 2016)

Ok so I bought the bike. Paid $250. I was hoping the head tube would have an outline of the original head badge so I could match it up with an accurate replacement, but no such luck. Strangely, it seems to have only one screw near the top of the head tube, so it had a very large badge with one screw? I will  post other photos to provide more clues. Crown? Gendron? Something by Great West Manufacturing? I hope someone can provide a definitive answer.


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 2, 2016)

photos:


----------

